# Nvidia GeForce GT 320 multi-display issue



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

The issue I'm having is when I turn on my TV, my multi-display settings revert to a single display setting where the TV is the primary display (and my PC monitor no longer displays anything).

It eventually shows both the TV and the PC Monitor when I use the "my display is not shown" troubleshooter wizard, but as soon as I turn my TV back on, the issue occurs again.

Images:
The display settings I want:









The setting that is reverted to when I turn my tv on:









How do I resolve my issue?


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

could I get some help please?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What ports(DVI, VGA, HDMI, S video) are you using for each?


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

My monitor uses DVI and my LED TV uses VGA


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

On the lower rank cards VGA is usually the default output, does your monitor have a VGA input?


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

No it does not.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Any chance your card has a HDMI port you could use to hook the TV up?


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

There is no HDMI port for my PC. I'd like to know why my nvidia software/hardware detects my montior at one point, but when it receives a connection from my TV, it no longer detects my monitor.

Is this a problem with the card itself or the software?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Both actually, the cards use the VGA port as the default port and expect to see a monitor there on boot, when it doesn't it checks the DVI port sees the monitor and uses it for output, when the tv turns on it switches the default to VGA, software should correct that (does on ATI cards) but at this point is not. Do you see the post splash screen on boot?


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

By "Post splash screen" do you mean like the bios setup during the boot process? I do indeed. Is there something in that menu that you have in mind?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No nothing in the bios setup will effect the video card.

I asked because usually if it's using the secondary monitor you do not see the bios screen. 

What happens if both the TV and the monitor are on(TV set to the VGA input) when you boot the PC?


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

When both my monitor and my TV are on during the boot process, the TV won't display anything until windows loads (displays the user accounts), while my monitor will display the whole boot process.

And to add, I tried turning off/on my computer to see if the same results would occur as a normal restart, and I've come to the conclusion that the issue I've been having does not occur when the television is on when the computer starts up, but only when the TV is turned on while the computer is already running.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That tells me the monitor is in fact the default, the TV the secondary, contrary to what I previously thought. 

Are you using Clone or Extended Desktop mode?

If the TV is not on when booting you will have to hit the detect button after turning on the TV(or switching the input to VGA on the TV)


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

I've been using "Duplicate displays (use Samsung SyncMaster as primary duplicate). Which is my monitor.

Opening my Nvidia software to open the troubleshooter to detect the monitor is a hassle to do every time I turn on my TV. Especially when I'm doing something on my computer and the monitor suddenly stops displaying anything. Is there no work around besides that?

You've already told me that you believe that the monitor is the default display, so why does my TV "takeover" and leave my monitor without a display? Even when my graphics card has already detected it and recognizes it as the default and primary display?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand is the card?
Or was it OEM installed?


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

Nvidia is the brand I believe, the brand and model is in the title. 
Yes it was OEM installed from Best Buy.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nvidia just makes the chipset, the cards are made by different vendors like EVGA, BFG, PNY to name a few they do not all follow the reference design, your card would be considered a non-refference card because there is no HDMI port.

OEM would mean it came from a PC manufacturer like HP, Gateway or Dell pre-installed if BB installed it will be a retail card covered by a different warranty.


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

I apologise for my ignorance when it comes to these subjects. Do I have to open my desktop to find the brand of my card?

Also, I just double checked and found an HDMI port between my VGA and DVI ports  Would using an HDMI cable instead of a VGA cable solve my issue for certain?

I don't think my graphics card is defective if that's what your getting at. I havn't had any problems, and the multi-display DOES work (to an extent)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No I'm not saying it's defective, some manufacturers set them up differently or have known quirks/bugs with the design.

See if GPUz gives us the brand or part number of the card(the part number is different then the model number). 
If for example it happens to be a EVGA branded card(from BB I doubt it) there support is excellent and simple online contact or phone call would get you the answer. 

If you have a HDMI cable it's worth trying but don't buy one just to test with.


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/11/11/21/4ue.png

Didn't find any brand or part #'s


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Under Sub-vendor it's a Sapphire/PC Partner, Sapphire is the ATI side branding Zotac the Nvidia branding.

From everything I've seen on the GT320 dual monitor support should not be an issue, but I've seen issues with other cards and TV's, any chance you have access to a 2nd PC monitor to rule out a issue with the card?


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

Can you do anything with that?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm sorry, do anything with what?


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

My mistake, I didn't realize there were two pages and that you had replied. The question was in regards to the link I had provided. I do not have access to another monitor.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm out of Ideas without swapping in another card or another TV or monitor.


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

Well thank you for your support so far. I'm going to post on the Nvidia forums or get some support there and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets us know if you come up with anything.


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

Do you think I can substitute a laptop as a monitor? Its kind of a hard work around because I'll need to switch the dvi/vga cables, so I wanted to ask first.

I'm almost certain tat the Laptop will only output a display, not receive one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No, as you correctly state the laptop only has video out ports, nothing for video in.


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

I updated my GPU drivers, but my problem still hasn't been solved. The support agent at NVIDIA told me I should try swapping the DVI and VGA connections, but then wouldn't that mean that the TV would be the default display and show the boot process there instead?

Should I try using the HDMI port first?


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

Also, I thought I might add: I was wrong when I said the problem reoccured only after a PC restart. The problem reoccurs when I turn my tv off and back on.

Also, clicking the "Detect" Button in my NVIDIA control panel isn't the only way to solve the issue. pressing the "menu" button on my monitor's panel will bring the display back as well. 

When my monitor isn't displaying anything, it cycles through Analog and Digital mode repeatedly until performing one of the two actions that resolve the issue. (My monitor shows a notification on the top left of the screen).


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

IF you can borrow a HDMI cable from something else in the house I would try that first.


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

I actually only have one HDMI cable in the house, and it's way too short. I can buy one from best buy and return it if things don't work out.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Amazon is a lot cheaper for cables and returnable also.
Amazon.com: hdmi cables


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> Amazon is a lot cheaper for cables and returnable also.
> Amazon.com: hdmi cables


Only I don't want to wait 5 days to "test" it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I bring it up because the last time I was in BB the cheapest HDMI cable they had was over $40.


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

They're unreasonably expensive. The one I seen was $35. But if I were to buy it on amazon, I would have to pay the price of the product (1$), plus the shipping (possibly return shipping) so that could add up to an even greater cost than buying it from Best Buy,


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

I just found this thread, and it sounds similar to my issue. 

Disable 'Monitor Off' detection, how?

so it might be an issue with windows 7.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What they left out was Windows not only detects when one is turned off but also when one is added or turned on, providing the monitor(TV in your case) is compliant.


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

I read on that thread that removing pin 16 (for dvi) might be a solution?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've never heard of or tried it, if it does not work it'll leave you needing a new DVI cable.


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

This guy did something similar only with an HDMI cable, and did not actually remove the pin. 



_JGO_ said:


> I humbly suggest a minor modification: I used a very thin piece of electrical tape to block pin 19 directly in the HDMI cable and then gently plugged it in. It worked beautifully and I imagine more people would be willing to try this than cutting through the cable. I am trying to post a picture, not sure if it'll stick:
> 
> View image: HDMI Blocked Pin 19


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

19 is the hot plug detect pin, not sure if that would work or if the card would just not supply output to the cable.


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

Well I'm going to be altering the HDMI cord itself, which would be male no?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That is the plug, the contacts are on outer edges of the socket opening.


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

I'll try and see what happens as soon as I get my hands on another HDMI cord.


----------



## eagledude4 (Jun 27, 2010)

I resolved the issue with just an HDMI cable. Didn't need to alter it or anything, what a simple solution. I went to my local surplus store and picked one up for 12 bucks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Good to hear that worked out, puzzling why the VGA cable didn't work though


----------

